# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Kerkoj Theme Windows Sidebar

## Bledari

Pershendetje

Kam instalu windows xp sp3 dhe kerkoj per kompjuterin tim nje theme per windows sidebar, keni foto te lidhur per ta pare.
Ka ndonje qe mund te me ndihmoi per nje theme te tille.

----------


## autotune

kerko ne google  *gadgets for xp* rezultati duhet te jet pa fund

----------


## Bledari

Mbas ndihmes qe me dha *cvcx* e mora dhe e shkarkova dhe e instalova ne kompjuter por kam nje problem tjeter tani, dua te shkarkoj sa gadget, hyj ke galeria e saj shkoj ke webi dhe kur i jap install dhe open me del errori qe e keni ne foto.

Me ndihmon kush ju lutem se si te veproj per te instaluar gadget te tjera ne SideBar e PC time.

----------


## valdetshala

A e ke Net Framework te instaluar ? Ma merr mendja qe aty duhet te jete problemi

----------


## Bledari

Si qendron problemi te lutem me shpjego pak me hollesisht

----------


## [MaRiO]

bledar  provo nje here kete http://vista-sidebar-xp.en.softonic.com/ ose kete http://www.thoosje.com/sidebar.html

----------


## [MaRiO]

ja edhe nje bleduqe http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.as...id=11&libid=66

----------


## autotune

provo kete
rapidshare.com/files/264036807/30_Windows_XP_Gadgets_2009.rar.html 
me duket se nuk duhet te instaosh vetem me nje click duhet te paraqiten gadgets pastaj mund ti regullosh sipas deshires. Nuk mund te ndihmoj saktsisht se si duhet ti regullosh sepse jam me windows 7 dhe kam shum koh qe skam perdor xp.

----------


## [MaRiO]

windows 7  me ato ikonat e mdhaja dhe ate bar posht  si autostrad  si e punon se di thojn qe esht e mire nje ehre e kam provu e kam heq   bledar  provoji te gjitha  mole

----------


## Prem raj

It is now easy to download youtube videos in your phone through this app.. It is very light weight app and is very reliable.. Have a look  Vidmate App Download

----------

